# Fish recommendations (must be good with Rams)



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Since my tank is nearing the end of its cycle I want to plan my fish purchases. The tank is a 20g hexagon, *very* lightly planted for now (until I upgrade lighting), and the centerpiece of the tank will be a mating pair of German Blue Rams or Bolivian Rams (whichever I can get).

The fish characteristics must include:

#1. Able to coexist with Rams. Same water temp, water parameters, etc.
#2. Somewhat hardy. 
#3. Colorful/Active/Fun to watch
#4. Must not include: Any kind of Tetra other than Neons. Gouramis. Platies. Mollies. Swordtails. Danio's.

My ideas included: Guppies, Neons, Otos, Skunk Catfish (Corydoras arcuatus), and Cherry Barbs. Basically if it is going to effect the health and breeding of my Rams, don't want them in there. Would like to have the entire tank with fish from top to bottm as it is tall. If not, so be it.

It's somewhat of a demanding list and I'm sure I forgot a species or two that would work perfect. That's why I am asking.


----------



## yoink (Aug 31, 2005)

I have my blue rams with harliquin rasboras. They get along fine and look great. Pretty good schooling behavior and nicely colored. I'm not sure if they would cause any problems with the breeding. A few otos would be a good addition too.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

yoink said:


> A few otos would be a good addition too.


I forgot to mention I will be Otos for sure along with snails for algae/diatom control. They look pretty cool too.

Harliquins would be neat but finding them in my area is very difficult. One place that did have them was sold out. I'll add that to my list of possible fish right now. Thank you.


----------



## Shaggathai (Apr 18, 2006)

A few that come to mind are threadfin rainbows, dwarf neon rainbows, and pencil fish. Checkerboard cichlids and apistos are maybe's, I've kept them with rams but in a tank with a bigger footprint so didn't run into territory issues that might pop up with pairs of dwarf cichlids, they are all peaceful species until spawning. 

If you're wanting to breed your rams, unfortunately about the only fish that won't end up making a meal of the eggs/fry are ottos and bristlenose plecos.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the added input. Once I get another tank set up (just missing a filter/heater) I will have an extra 10g for the Ram eggs/fry or the other fish and see how the Rams do as parents. I'll look into rainbows. Only seen one type and it was labeled, you guessed it, Rainbow Fish.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

You might consider hatchet fish for the top layer of your tank, they will pretty much stay up there in the top few inches of water and likely never bother your rams... I doubt they would even venture down to munch on their eggs. 
I've started keeping cherry barbs with my Rams recently and have noticed no problems... however, cherries are not really schooling fish, and actually like to hide in the plants a lot of the time... if constant activity is what you are looking for you might look elsewhere.
Why are you so keen to rule out all tetras except for neons? In my oppinion they are some of the more boring tetras (although brightly coloured) and you might some more interesting action from a good school of rummynoses, or cardinals.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

I'm ruling them out due to availability issues. No one around here stocks Cardinals (which I REALLY want) or Rummynose. Basically all you can find are the big Congo's and some of the other tetras I don't like.

I will agree with you Neons are boring to watch but the colors make up for it. Just wish they were hardy.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Have you considered white clouds, they are bright yellow and red, and I can't really speak for all of them but mine love to stay near the surface, rarely swimming down to the middle of the tank. My white clouds are pretty active and always in view. I can't realy speak for their compatability with the rams because I have never had any rams before, but they are very peacefull. Also they seem to be widely available here in Columbus.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Don't even get me started on White Clouds. This is me when I see them on sale --->  Love those little guys to death, hardy as can be, active, and colorful! I paid $1.95 each for my first four and recently found them at Petsmart for $0.99 each. I'm getting four more next week.

I would go with those but I don't think they'll fit temperature wise with Rams. My tank ranges from 76-78 degrees which is a little warm for them, doing fine though. :-k


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

I would caution against cories with the breeding rams. The rams could kill the cories in attepts to protect the fry even though the cories arn't any threat. Rainbows need a bigger foot print than a regular 20g so I'm thinking that he hex would be to small for them.

Harlequins like the upper sections of the tank, neons and cardinals tend to hang out in the lower half of the tank IME.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Rams won't be in my house for quite a while now. Erica, my girlfriend, decided she wanted these Long Fin Zebra Danio's so they are in the hexagon tank now. She's basically taken over the tank even though she claims to "hate fish and fish tanks". It's all decorated with these platic gems and stuff. She sure hates it alright. Haha.

Since that takes me from 3 tanks to 2....guess that means I'm allowed another tank! Hello 55g!

My Neons tend to be all over the tank. Mainly the middle where most of the leaves are. Didn't think the Rams would kill the cories, maybe just brush them away. Eh, I have a long ways to go for the Rams now. I wrote all this stuff down so thanks to everyone.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

I just noticed you're from Toledo! My hometown! Howdy! Anyway, since you're in T-Town you should be able to find Rummies and Cardinals at Trilby Tropicals on Monroe St. Have you ever been? They're probably my favorite are fish store.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

I can definately relate to your GF issues with the tank. Your lucky you have several tanks, I just have a 75g going right now and she thinks its hers. It sure is tough to go to the LFS with her because she always wants me to buy more fish and not get any more plants. I'm thinking about starting up a spare 10g just for me lol.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

raven_wilde said:


> Anyway, since you're in T-Town you should be able to find Rummies and Cardinals at Trilby Tropicals on Monroe St. Have you ever been? They're probably my favorite are fish store.


Yeah I've gone there several times. A little to pricey for me right now on a lot of their fish but they are quality. Last three times I was there was just to look and not buy. Always neat to see what new fish they carry and such. Just got some 3/4-1" Bolivian Rams in.

She is starting to come around to the whole fish tank thing. With her having one to herself, maybe she'll realize how fun it is. Live plants is a no-no with her.


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

The price is worth it with the fish... the livestock they carry is twenty times healthier than anything you are going to get at PetNo or any of the other retail fishmills... plus they know their stuff. I would much rather pay a dollar or two more for a healthy fish from a supplier they trust. Plus, they quarantine, that's not to say that you too shouldn't quarantine but it's nice to know that any fish you see on their sales floor isn't just fresh off the plane and might drop in 24 hours from stress.

Another great store in our area (if you are up for a road trip as it's kind of a drive) is Preuss Animal House in Lansing. I finally visited their old location about a month ago after an APC member told me about it... it was AMAZING! It had to be three times the size of Trilby! I was so overwhelmed I wandered around for about 40 minutes just trying to take it all in. They just moved and I can't wait to see their new location... apparently they are going to have a running stream flowing throughout the store! Talk about going just to gape!


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

Burks said:


> Yeah I've gone there several times. A little to pricey for me right now on a lot of their fish but they are quality. Last three times I was there was just to look and not buy. Always neat to see what new fish they carry and such. Just got some 3/4-1" Bolivian Rams in.
> 
> She is starting to come around to the whole fish tank thing. With her having one to herself, maybe she'll realize how fun it is. Live plants is a no-no with her.


I have a 58G tank with:

4 Bolivian Rams
4 Panda cories
10 Harlequin Rasboras
6 Ottos
2 SAEs
Some endlers
2 bettas
some amano shrimp
some dwarf crayfish

I have not found any problems with the mix of fish and all the areas of my tank are well covered: top, middle and bottom. The Rams have spawned in the tank a few times.

Cheers,
Pedro


----------



## raven_wilde (Nov 16, 2005)

Burks!!! Your PM box is full!! Empty it out man!!


----------



## sherry (Sep 30, 2005)

stay away from rummies if you want baby rams. Rummies are fry eaters


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

raven_wilde said:


> Burks!!! Your PM box is full!! Empty it out man!!


I just did and sent you a PM. Couldn't remember if I replied or not. 50 messages fills up fast!



sherry said:


> stay away from rummies if you want baby rams. Rummies are fry eaters


Wasn't aware of that. Good to know for the future.


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

What is your water like in Toledo? Because I have been having a real hard time keeping Blue rams alive here in Grand Rapids. You might want to lean toward Bolivian rams if you have high pH.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Krtismo said:


> What is your water like in Toledo? Because I have been having a real hard time keeping Blue rams alive here in Grand Rapids. You might want to lean toward Bolivian rams if you have high pH.


It's really not that bad at all. Low chlorine levels, metals, etc. The pH (if I remember correctly), I tested to be around 7.2-7.3. For the life of me I can't remember how hard it is, will have to dig up my notes.

I cycled with that water and fish with zero problems. Can't be _too_ bad.

Bolivian Rams are a close 2nd place to the German Blues. Either one I'd be perfectly happy with.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Burks said:


> I just did and sent you a PM. Couldn't remember if I replied or not. 50 messages fills up fast!


You can always become a supporting member and get more photo storage, and PM space. 

What fish did you end up choosing?

-John N.


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

John N. said:


> You can always become a supporting member and get more photo storage, and PM space.
> 
> What fish did you end up choosing?
> 
> -John N.


Very soon my friend, very soon.

I picked out 4 Gold Pristella Tetra's. Never seen them before and thought they look cool.

I got them when I went to meet raven_wilde today to trade some plants. Heard there was a fish store nearby so I checked it out. Found my new favorite store. He even has Bolivian Rams in stock. Decent plants too.


----------



## Krtismo (Jul 13, 2006)

Burks said:


> Very soon my friend, very soon.
> 
> I picked out 4 Gold Pristella Tetra's. Never seen them before and thought they look cool.
> 
> I got them when I went to meet raven_wilde today to trade some plants. Heard there was a fish store nearby so I checked it out. Found my new favorite store. He even has Bolivian Rams in stock. Decent plants too.


Was this a store in Lansing or Toledo?


----------



## Burks (May 25, 2006)

Krtismo said:


> Was this a store in Lansing or Toledo?


Maumee actually. Gary's Tropical Fish.


----------

